# Trails um Ingelheim



## xXJojoXx (25. Februar 2011)

Hey,
hab gerade erst mit dem biken angefangen und jetzt hab ich schon so viele Fragen 
Kennt einer ein paar Trails "in der Nähe" von Ingelheim? Es wäre gut, wenn man nicht ganz so weit fahren müsste.
Flowtrail in Stromberg ist für die Sommerferien angepeilt 
Also her mit euren Vorschlägen 
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## Wassertrinker (26. Februar 2011)

Im Bingerwald gibt's noch ganz nette Trails. Ist nicht ganz so weit wie Stromberg und vom Hbf Bingen perfekt zu erreichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (26. Februar 2011)

Hey auf dem Westerberg gibt es ein paar Trails. Sind zwar nicht lang aber für den Anfang nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Sparcy (26. Februar 2011)

Im Gonsenheimer bzw. Oberolmer Wald gibt es auch einige Trails.
Ist auch nicht so weit von Ingelheim.

VG
Markus


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Februar 2011)

Hey,
dankeschön für die Ratschläge ! 
Werde mal sehen, was ich draus mache. 
Wer noch welche hat - immer her damit 
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## judojürgens (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Jojo
was suchtse denn für Trails? Es gibt um Ingelheim den Westerberg, Abfahrten Richtung Gau-Algesheim sind zwar kurz aber mit ein wenig Technik versetzt. Der Rochusberg ist zu empfehlen, bietet auch Technische Passagen oder einfaches Rouleur. Gonsenheimer Wald hat nen netten Singletrail-Spassfaktor und der Binger Wald ist mit dem Rad zu erreichen und da kannste dich richtig austoben. Einfach mal losfahren und ausprobieren.
Jürgen


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich suche einfach engere, technischere Wege. Die sind ja hier doch recht rar 
Auch an dich nochmal danke, für die Vorschläge 
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. März 2011)

Einfach mit der Fähre über den Rhein in den Rheingau-Taunus. Hoch den Berg nach Bad Schwalbach. Da hast du Trails satt!!! ... Und ist nicht weiter als der Bingener Wald.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (22. März 2011)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Einfach mit der Fähre über den Rhein in den Rheingau-Taunus. Hoch den Berg nach Bad Schwalbach. Da hast du Trails satt!!! ... Und ist nicht weiter als der Bingener Wald.





> ..hab gerade erst mit dem biken angefangen..


Oh, Du scheinst Dich ja auszukennen 
Wenn er mit dem Rad ab Ingelheim dorthin anfährt, ist er platt.
Dann will er noch ein paar Trails fahren und soll wieder zurück = Tagestour


----------

